# Pros and cons of a lidless tank?



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a 55 gallon tank with light, filter and heater but i would like to know the pros and cons of not having a lid (hood) on the tank. Do i need to get one or i'll be ok without one?
Fish jumping out won't be an issue because the water is 3 inches below the top of the tank.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

CONS: 

drafts coming in, and if you have certain fish they like their air a little humid which a lid will trap

Dust and other crud ends up on top xD It's gross lol

PROS: if you go to clean it won't be in the way?


... ... ... Can I ask what kind of light you have that does not need a hood? o_o


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I can't really think of Pros/Cons to NOT having a lid, but rather more Pros to HAVING a lid.

- Less chance of something accidentally falling into the tank.
- Less water lost to evaporation.

May I ask if there's a particular reason why you don't want to put a cover on the tank? (Just curious.)


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

On having a lid:

Pros: Keeps out dust and other pollutants, keeps out drafts that lower water temperature, keeps out things that might accidentally fall, stops fish from jumping out

Cons: Some make feeding hard


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

There's really no pros of not having a lid.

Cons:
- Betta jumping out (usually causes death).
- Things falling in, which will cause a mess and probably need a major cleaning.
- More water evaporation, which is annoying to refill the tank with water, more than needed.
- No lights, you'll need an attachable light, or a lamp, etc.

Yeah, there's no pros to not having a lid.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah I have a good that's feeding thinger is only 4 inches wide. And I have that tank divided x.x It IS a pain.

So there's a con xD get a slidey hood... or a full length opening one


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, I have seen some of the hoodless aquariums online, so I can see the draw. They have the feel of a fish pond with no cover.


----------



## SweetNightmare (Mar 15, 2012)

To get the same effect, you can go with a glass cover.  Especially since it sounds like you have just a light strip for lighting. All the beauty of a lidless tank with the safety and anti evaporation of a lid! (I have a glass cover and it's great. Except for my floating betta log being pushed further under water, I have no cons.)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Agreed! I have one...that...doesn't fit my 80... so I'm going to stick it on my 20 long or 40 =D I like the look of it.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

bettas are jumpers. :I really good jumpers. even with a lid, some wiggle their way out and end up as fish jerky.

more water evaporates.

dust and junk gets on top of the water(i have that issue in two of my kritter keepers)


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Well the light i have is a regular light i pullede from my old 40 gallon tank i only did some minor modifications to mount it on the wall.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Luimeril said:


> ...
> dust and junk gets on top of the water(i have that issue in two of my kritter keepers)


I took to draping a paper towel over my pet keeper to help heat loss and evaporation.

It's amazing that a simple cover like a paper towel can help, but it really helped.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

creative light :lol:

(I use syran wrap on breeding tanks :3 keeps it moist and humid for them)

I will tell you, my females can do an astounding 4 inches for a jump - Rose and Marge had a tendency to miss and hit the side of the tank and literally in my head I hear "FWAP!!! eeeeee....plop! FWAP!!!! eeeee.....plop!" xD


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks!
It is funny i can imagine those bettas jumping. XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD it's funny to watch hahaha.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GsdEMalVLE&feature=plcp them showing off. Youtube was a jerk and didn't let me use the song "Jump Up" which fit and actually looked like they were jumping to it xD I should add that water level is about 3 inches, and some of the were hitting my hand which hovered above the tank x.x


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

:rofl:Funniest thing ever! I read somewhere that females tend to jump more than males because of the extra finnage.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Sometimes lol. My fighter male - he sure jumps - and he sure bites x.x Almost all of my females will jump. they love their food :roll: I've had some land in my hand, on the floor, on the table, and on the edge of the tank xD


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

LOL. circus bettas.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD I was debating starting one xD


----------

